# Best Budget SSD?



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I've grown tired of running off a SATA II drive and am craving the performance of an SSD. Problem is, I've heard they are crazy expensive. I'm on a fairly tight bugdet right now, and was hoping if anyone could recommend me an SSD within the price of let's say...$100 to $150.

I know that won't get me a huge SSD, but I just want one to put my OS on so I can get faster Boot times. I'll just put everything else on my SATA II drive.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm extremely happy with my Intel X25-V....$125 shipped at Newegg


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 9, 2010)

/pertains to intrests


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm extremely happy with my Intel X25-V....$125 shipped at Newegg



Thanks, I'll check it out.

Just wondering...What is the capacity of the drive?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2010)

sandiegoborn32 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> Just wondering...What is the capacity of the drive?



40GB, with Win7, a couple games and some apps I have a little under 20gb free


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 40GB, with Win7, a couple games and some apps I have a little under 20gb free



Alright, many thanks. I should be able to purchase one toward the end of this month.

When I do install my OS to an SSD like this, would I have to format my Seagate and then reinstall every program I had onto the Drive? Or could I just leave them on there and still use them without any issues?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2010)

sandiegoborn32 said:


> Alright, many thanks. I should be able to purchase one toward the end of this month.
> 
> When I do install my OS to an SSD like this, would I have to format my Seagate and then reinstall every program I had onto the Drive? Or could I just leave them on there and still use them without any issues?



I think you'd have to reformat and reinstall because they wouldn't be in the registry or whatever....at least I had to do so when I reinstalled on the X25-V


----------



## ERazer (Apr 9, 2010)

Buy my ssd 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119595


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Buy my ssd
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119595



2 SSD's for $150? I'll definitely take that into consideration. Thing is, I gotta wait till the end of this month before I can get anything.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 9, 2010)

yup for Raid0, meant for pure perfomance


----------



## Maranello (Apr 11, 2010)

The OCZ Vertex can be had for $150 after $20 rebate...

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009850

It's based on the Indilinx controller. I just bought one yesterday. 

Kingston has one based on the new JMicron JMF618 controller (not to be confused with the horrible 602) for $144 shipped. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139133

That's the desktop kit that comes with an adapter (2.5" to 3.5"), Acronis and some cables.

It's very nice performance...

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=872

I (obviously since it's the one I bought) would take the Vertex over the Kingston but that Kingston isn't a slouch. Either drive will make you happy


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2010)

There really isn't a "best" budget SSD. Focus on controller. Just buy the cheapest 64gb or 128gb SSD with an Indillix controller. That is the key. Do NOT get a drive with the JMicron, and don't get smaller than 64gb. The 30gb or 32gb drive are swallowed up quickly, even with just the OS and a few basic programs.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> There really isn't a "best" budget SSD. Focus on controller. Just buy the cheapest 64gb or 128gb SSD with an Indillix controller. That is the key. Do NOT get a drive with the JMicron, and don't get smaller than 64gb. The 30gb or 32gb drive are swallowed up quickly, even with just the OS and a few basic programs.



Paul, I really can't agree with you here.  I have the 40GB X25-V, and even with Windows 7, most of my programs and several gigabytes of games, I still have almost 20GB free.  While I do have more games and programs to install, I'm very confident that I'll still have over 10gb free when all is said and done.  _Many_ users may want more than 40GB, but if I had picked up even a 64GB SSD much of the space would just go wasted


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Paul, I really can't agree with you here.  I have the 40GB X25-V, and even with Windows 7, most of my programs and several gigabytes of games, I still have almost 20GB free.  While I do have more games and programs to install, I'm very confident that I'll still have over 10gb free when all is said and done.  _Many_ users may want more than 40GB, but if I had picked up even a 64GB SSD much of the space would just go wasted



Well, I appreciate your opinion. However, for drive health and efficiency, I never like to run my drives more that 3/4 full. So, I personally prefer to look at no less than a 64gb drive. I bought a couple of 32gb drives, and I was not happy. To each their own though.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I appreciate your opinion. However, for drive health and efficiency, I never like to run my drives more that 3/4 full. So, I personally prefer to look at no less than a 64gb drive. I bought a couple of 32gb drives, and I was not happy. To each their own though.



In my scenario, 3/4 full would mean that I would need to leave 10GB free, which, based on what I've used so far won't be an issue for me.  However, I know that I have rather fewer programs and games than most, so I can easily see others using well over the 40GBs that I have.  I agree completely that there is no "best" SSD, it depends entirely on what you plan on using it for.  For me, 40GB is plenty, while some may need 128 or 160GB, I didn't want to spend the extra $80 for more space I would never use


----------



## DaveK (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with Paulie, you're better off getting 64GB. 32GB is just too small. It's better to have the space and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 11, 2010)

guys, i run my OS off a 32gb supertalent gx2 indillinx ssd now, i must admit, i have installed most of my progs on other,regular hard drives,so i got about 15gb free on the SSD, for other things, and still find it so blazingly fast, i wont ever go back to HDD. (i like my OS to be slim,too ) I dont want to overestimate it, but my rig feels like 50% faster, even when strained!

Surely, someone would like to keep most of his progs on the OS drive, but i believe its better to have a little, nearly unnoticeable performance loss,due to installing progs on a slower drive then paying for a 64gb drive, if the Person, that wants to get it, wants to get something budget like. if it isnt enough, he can buy a second SSD later, and use that for progs. (at least thats what i planned)

But i totally agree on the Controller part, an Indilinx SSD is a must,for an OS drive!


----------



## Maranello (Apr 11, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Do NOT get a drive with the JMicron,




I hope your not including the new 612/618 in that statement. The new JM controllers are actually good. I'd agree that the Indilinx is better but I wouldn't ignore the JMicron. 

612 = Samsung NAND, 618 = Toshiba NAND... other than that same controller but the reviews are good...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2954/1

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=872

If the Vertex and Agility weren't so aggressively priced I would have had no problems grabbing that Kingston when I made my decision.


----------

